# drywall joints that crack



## wgmcdonald (Aug 25, 2012)

My garage is four years old and the builder put in a rough drywall on the ceiling and walls (I.e. the taped the joints). I removed the tape and used the fiberglass mesh tape and then mudded and sanded the surfaces smooth. Problem is that the joints always crack?? I have been using the powdered compound and mixing it myself. Is there something that may be better (like a reinforced compound or something)?? The garage is not heated and I live in Michigan.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why did you remove the tape?
Could be not enough screws used, someone's trying to store things on top of joist that are to long or not wide enough, compound was put on to thick, it was so hot up there the mud dryed to fast.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Unheated, the wood is exposed to the climate changes resulting in movement. Paper tape is better at holding/hiding stress cracks; http://www.usg.com/rc/technical-art...laster-joint-reinforcement-systems-en-PM5.pdf

http://www.usg.com/rc/data-submitta...tapes-industrial-construction-data-MH1178.pdf

Keep in mind, some areas require paper tape to fire-code the drywall- if abutting the house, check locally with your AHJ.

Gary


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

wgmcdonald said:


> My garage is four years old and the builder put in a rough drywall on the ceiling and walls (I.e. the taped the joints). I removed the tape and used the fiberglass mesh tape and then mudded and sanded the surfaces smooth. Problem is that the joints always crack?? I have been using the powdered compound and mixing it myself. Is there something that may be better (like a reinforced compound or something)?? The garage is not heated and I live in Michigan.



Mesh tape cracks easier with regular joint compound. it should only be used with quickset mud.


----------

